# Painting hives



## Timber (Jun 15, 2003)

Just some thoughts on what is current and what what's your caretaking.
Today cleaning up some used hives that have mold on the cracks of the inside walls, and an inch patches on the bottom board. Was from water slippage. Has anyone painted the inside of the hive? Latex, oil base?

Timber


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

Don't try to paint the inside of your hive bodies. If anything take some sandpaper to them. The bees will do an adequate job of cleaning up any other nasty spots.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have heard that if you paint the inside of your hives, that excess moisture can be a problem.


----------



## Billy Bob131 (May 11, 2004)

You should never paint the inside of a hive. A colony will regulate the moisture content of the hive, and use the exposted wood to help. They will cover (over time) the exposed wood with propolus (<-- yep spelt that wrong) to help with the moisture and for the control of diseases. 

The mold could be from the water or any honey that may have spilled when the last colony was removed. Check to see if the outer cover is working, and see if the boxes join together properly when stacked on top of each other.

Paint the top and bottom edges, and outside of the box. I use extra effort on the out side and seal up all the cracks in the joints and small spilts in the wood with caulk. This will prevent water from getting into the wood where it will take much longer for it to get out. It will help prevent rotting, and keep the cracks and splits from getting bigger in the winter. (when water gets into a crack, freezes and expands the crack)

I use screen bottom boards and I paint both sides, this is more for any water that may get into the hive.

I like to use a primer and then 2 coats of exterior latex paint. I take care of the outside and the bees take care of the inside. I have hives that are well used and old but are just as good as the day they were made.

"Take care of you hives like you would your house." Fred Rossman, Rossman Apiaries (Supplier of cyprus wooden ware and bee hives)

BB


----------

